# How to calucate cost of drinking water montly



## expatnoob (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi,

I'm from Singapore and is thinking of relocating to Hong Kong,

I'm now calculating the cost of relocation, one of the component I'm looking at is the cost of drinking water in Hong Kong.

from a few sites for 1.5 litre of water it cost between 10 and 20 HKD, so how should I calculate the cost of drinking water monthly?

Please forgive if I ask silly questions!

thanks a lot!


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

expatnoob said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm from Singapore and is thinking of relocating to Hong Kong,
> 
> ...


No, not a silly question, Hk water straight from the tap is safe to drink, but doesn't taste that great. If you moved to HK it would be better to get Watsons water, and a water cooling machine. Watsons do special offers, if you buy a certain quantity of water, in large 20 litre bottles, you get the machine effectively free, and it is a lot cheaper than smaller 1.5 litres, which block up your fridge. I am sure if you google Watson's water HK, you'll find a link with the current prices, and delivery details, we used to phone them when our bottles were nearly empty, and they would deliver a new lot to our door.


----------



## soojenn (Jan 14, 2013)

fergie said:


> No, not a silly question, Hk water straight from the tap is safe to drink, but doesn't taste that great. If you moved to HK it would be better to get Watsons water, and a water cooling machine. Watsons do special offers, if you buy a certain quantity of water, in large 20 litre bottles, you get the machine effectively free, and it is a lot cheaper than smaller 1.5 litres, which block up your fridge. I am sure if you google Watson's water HK, you'll find a link with the current prices, and delivery details, we used to phone them when our bottles were nearly empty, and they would deliver a new lot to our door.


I don't suggest Wastons as this s distiller water, removing most if now all the natural minerals that is present in natural water. Buying a water filtration system using HK's tap water is a more effective solution


----------

